# New RBR jersey kit matches Motorola bike completely!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am thrilled to find out that the new RBR jersey kit totally matches the Motorola bike! The color and the swirly red and blue lines are so uncannily similar to the design of the bike.
In fact I think it looks better than the original Motorola team kit  

I ordered the s/s jersey and bib shorts earlier. I finally have something to wear that compliments the Motorola bike without wearing either the team kit or wear some other team kit of similar colors (ie. Cofidis kit).


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

I was thrilled as well until I saw their shipping info.My happiness has nose-dived - they don't ship outside the US and Canada. I've e-mailed them to see if they can be 'persuaded ' .


----------

